# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  قوانين كرة القدم عند البنات

## نسمة ليل

مرحبتين لكل الاخوان والاخوات... 


اللاعبين و اللاعبات.. 

هذه بعض القوانين الخاصة التي و ضعها شخصي الكريم للبنات اثناء لعب كرة القدم لكي تناسبهن 


يمكن استبدال اللاعبه بالشغالة في الفترات التي تتعب فيها 


على ان لاتزيد فترة الاستبدال عن ثلاث مرات في المباراة الواحدة 


ممنوع اصطحاب الاطفال اثناء المباراة 


ممنوع لبس الكعب العالي 


عدد اشواط المباراة اربعه لتعديل المكياج وصف الشعر 


لا يسمح بالحش في الملعب وفي حالة ثبوت قيام لاعبه بالحش فى لاعبه اخرى 


في منطقة الجزاء يحتسب ضربة جزاء 


لا يسمح بفوز فريق على الآخر باكثر من هدف مراعاة لمشاعر الفريق المهزوم 


في حالة التعادل بين الفريقين يعتبر الفريق الاكثر اناقة هو الفائز 


في حالة الخشونة من لاعبة ضد أخرى يحل الخلاف وديا بدلا من احتساب فاول حتى 



لاتكبر المشكلة ويتدخل الاهل وتعرفون بتصير من الحبة قبة 


تم تغيير مخالفة لمسة يد الى مسمى اكثر حضاره وهو لمسة حنان 



يمكن للاعبة حمل حقيبتها على الا تحمل فيها ادوات حادة 



يسمح للاعبة الاتصال بصديقتها مرة واحدة فقط عندما تتورط مع الكرة 




يمكن اجراء بعض التعديلات على القوانين بعد الاستفتاء و اخذ وجهات النظر بعين الاعتبار

----------


## دلوعة الكون

تسلمي اخيه على الموضوع

----------


## من عيوني

يا حليله الموضوع حلو و طريف

مشكوره واجد واجد

وتحياتي  اخوكي

من عيوني

----------


## نسمة ليل

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## غسق الدجى

مشكوره أخت نسمه ليل أجنن الموضوع

----------


## أمير العاشقين

هههههههههههههاي 

هذي القوانين والا بلاش 

مشكورة اخيه 

عساكي على القوة يارب

تحياتي 
أمير لاعاشقين 
ساكب الدمع الحزين

----------


## جارح الحوار

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووره خيو على الموضوهع الجميل ألي مثلك جميله يا جميله











سلملم



حيووووو

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

مشكور على المعلومات

----------


## حنون الليل

مشكور نسمه على الموضوع الحلووووووو...

----------


## الدمعة الحزينة

مشكور على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

// قوانين كرة القدم عند البنات //

*&*&*&*&*
الكرة : تغييرها من جلد الى بلونه ملونه ،، 
الملعب : تغيير العشب من اللون الاخضر الى اللون الوردي ليتناسب مع الذوق العام،، 
اللاعبة: يسمح استبدال اللاعبة بالشغالة في الفترات التي تتعب فيها ،، 
- حارسة: تم تغيير مسمى حارسة مرمى لمخالفتها للبرستيج بمسمى 
( مديرة علاقات عامة ) ،، 
- لاعبة الوسط: لاتوجد لاعبة وسط في كلا الفريقين . . يوجد هجوم ودفاع فقط،،
_ اللاعبة : الحامل في حالة تسجيلها هدف يحسب بهدفين،، 
- لا يجوز فوز فريق على الآخر باكثر من هدف مراعاة لمشاعر الفريق المهزوم ،، 
- في حالة الخشونة من لاعبة ضد أخرى يحل الخلاف وديا بدلا من احتساب فاول حتى لاتكبر المشكلة،،، 
- وبدل الركض وراء الكرة بالامكان الاستعانة بشركات التوصيل المجاني لتوصيل الكرة منها و لها ،،، 
- تم تغيير مخالفة لمسة يد الى مسمى اكثر حضارية وهي لمسة حنان ،، 
- يمكن اعبة حمل حقيبتها اثناء المباراة على الا تحمل فيها ادوات حادة ،،،
- يمكن اعبة المتزوجة الطبخ اثناء اللعب ويلزم الاتحاد بتوفير مطبخ في كل ملعب ،، 
- في حالة التعادل بين الفريقين يعتبر الفريق الاكثر اناقة هو الفائز 

خخخخ
هههههههه

هااااااااا ايش رااايكم بالقوانين الجديده هع هع 

تقبلواا تحيااتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لو شاف ولد بنات يلعبوا كذا صاروا مطنزه 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

يعطيك العافيه 

ايد مانحرمها يارب
تحياتي 

عاشقة المستحييل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
احلى قوانين الى احلى بنات
تسلمين يالغاليه على الطرح الظريف
ربي يعطيك العافيه
دمتي بود

----------


## أمل السعادة

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*مشكورة اختي على هالطرح الخفيف الدم ولا عدمنا جديدك*

*بس عندي سؤال؟؟*

*طيب والحكمة؟؟ بدل الأسود ويش تلبس؟؟*

*تقبلي مروري وتعليقي*

*مع اطيب تحياتي*

----------


## نور الهدايه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بريط

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

- في حالة التعادل بين الفريقين يعتبر الفريق الاكثر اناقة هو الفائز 
تحياتي 
بريط

----------


## اسير الضلام

[quote=عوامية صفوانية;871409]

_ اللاعبة : الحامل في حالة تسجيلها هدف يحسب بهدفين،، 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكووووووور 
على الموضوع

----------


## علوكه

_ههههههههههههههههه_
_يسلموووووووو_

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

هههههههههههههههههههه

----------

